# This weekends fun



## EBorraga (Apr 12, 2020)

Made a few blanks this weekend. Green Rosd Runner is for myself. Is 1970 hemi green.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 13, 2020)

Gears on


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 13, 2020)

All are great blanks. But that Road Runner, and the red Urushi looking blanks are killer! Nice work Ernie!


----------



## Brotherdale (Apr 13, 2020)

That red blank looks amazing.


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2020)

You've been busy, busy busy.      I love the green color.  Stay healthy


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 13, 2020)

Brotherdale said:


> That red blank looks amazing.


Thanks. An experiment in painting!!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 14, 2020)

Here she is. With lots of pieces.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Great work Ernie!


----------



## LouCee (Apr 15, 2020)

They all look great but I especially like that Road Runner blank!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 16, 2020)

LouCee said:


> They all look great but I especially like that Road Runner blank!


Going to cast it saturday. Will post pics afterward


----------

